

Cryonics is like a startup - how / how not to start a cryonics company - lsparrish
http://chronopause.com/index.php/2011/03/18/letter-to-aspiring-cryonicists/
I think it helps to think of starting a cryonics operation in the same terms as if you were starting any other high technology enterprise that requires substantial physical infrastructure and wide-ranging expertise in both hands-on and theoretical areas.
======
lsparrish
More Mike Darwin awesomeness.

